# Hey Y'all



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 14, 2015)

Haven't been around in the last couple of months, if at all
Kinda a combination of Internet policy change at work and just getting frustrated with the forum here.  Not so much down here in the AAA forum but upstairs.  

Anyway just stopped by to say Hi and wish you guys and your loved ones a great and safe summer.  Walt I hope your Turkey season was a good one and Stripe I hope the striper keep tearing it up.  ( I'm having some good results down here.). Lost my biggest ever last week, but ain't that the way it goes?

Y'all take care.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 14, 2015)

Best of times to you SFD. Hope all is well with you and your family. Have a safe and happy Summer.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 14, 2015)

Be well, my Man.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 15, 2015)

I hope peace, and you PB again, finds you. I haven't been out for stripes in a while. I've mostly been doing weeknight trips and those mostly have to be for spots since it's hard to get up and get the boat, then go get bait, and have any real time left on the water. 

I'll probably try to get some power reeling in here now that the weather's gone real warm on us. We'll see. That won't be happening until we get the puppy re-homed, though.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Same to ya SFD !


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 17, 2015)

Missed ya lately sfd, hope to see ya around soon brother.


----------

